
Chrome 57 – WebAssembly enabled - markdog12
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/03/nic57
======
johnhattan
There's a Unity demo on the WebAssembly site if you want to see if it's
enabled in your browser. Just tried it on Chrome beta and it worked. MS Edge
13 did the asm.js fallback.

[http://webassembly.org/demo/](http://webassembly.org/demo/)

Note : The demo is pretty slow to initialize

~~~
Ajedi32
There's also Mozilla's WASM demo, which is much more graphically impressive
(though probably not quite as fun): [https://s3.amazonaws.com/mozilla-
games/ZenGarden/EpicZenGard...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/mozilla-
games/ZenGarden/EpicZenGarden.html)

I had it working in Chrome Canary yesterday. Can't seem to get it to work on
Chrome 57 now though, even though in theory it supports WASM and WebGL 2.

~~~
markdog12
It crashes for me with Chrome stable 57

~~~
johnhattan
Worked for me on Chrome 57 beta.

~~~
markdog12
Yes, works fine on Canary as well

------
pkrumins
And, as always, I just added Chrome 57 to Browserling. You can try this new
version at this URL without installing or updating it:

[https://www.browserling.com/chrome/57/news.ycombinator.com](https://www.browserling.com/chrome/57/news.ycombinator.com)

I'm adding more virtual machines right now to let more people try it without
interruption.

------
subie
I don't see any mention of WebAssembly in this post besides one comment.

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed the above title from "Chrome 57 – WebAssembly enabled" to what
the page says.

~~~
markdog12
I added "WebAssembly enabled" because I thought it would be of the most
interest to HN. It is indeed enabled in Chrome 57 stable.

~~~
mtgx
Are you from the Chrome team? Or how do you know it's enabled? The above demo
doesn't work for me because it says I don't have WebGL enabled - yet I do. It
may be some other setting messing it up.

It seems strange that Google would not even mention such a feature being
enabled, though.

